# Tortoise Butts



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 13, 2011)

Post your favorite Tort butt
 I am partial to Boulders


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 13, 2011)

emysemys said:


>



Whoa!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 13, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's a whoa and a holy moly!!! 



Sorry, but this is the cutest tortie butt ever!!! 
View attachment 9035

Marley


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jun 14, 2011)

CUTEST BUTT EVER!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the best I got  for.. now.


I think leopards got the cutest butts !


----------



## Kristina (Jun 14, 2011)

This is my Jordanian/Antakyan Greek at 5 weeks old  






She was so tiny she could sit on a quarter. Look how the nails on my index fingers compare to her head - and I have pretty small hands, even for a woman.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2011)

OMG! Look at the fat fold around her tail!!


----------



## Kristina (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL, yeah, she is still a total chubber  Over 2" SCL now, she seems HUGE to me! She weighed a whopping 8 grams - now up to 67!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 14, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> CUTEST BUTT EVER!



Adorable!



Mao Senpai said:


> This is the best I got  for.. now.
> I think leopards got the cutest butts !



HAHAHA 3 butts for the price of one 



Kristina said:


> This is my Jordanian/Antakyan Greek at 5 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness so tiny and cute!

Great pics! I love them all!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 14, 2011)

Shorty bum
Tortoise on a mission.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 14, 2011)

Kristina, that is a pretty cute teeny tiny tortie butt!!!


----------



## ascott (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so we are a group of weirdos LOL....because someone says show us your best tortoise bytes and well, we actually have pics...LOL.....I love it! Here is one of our CDT....lazy butt Haus


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 15, 2011)

I just LOVE Kristina's Jordanian/Antakyan Greek. My favourite!
Keep the butts coming though.


----------



## 68merc (Jun 15, 2011)

This is Pac Man in his hide for the night! 
note the feet off the ground


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh Murray, that is a CUTE picture!!! LOVE the feet off the ground!!


----------



## OperaticAddict (Jun 15, 2011)

*
Here Ya Go! I sear it's in there...




*


----------



## Watermelon (Jun 16, 2011)

Phoebe's bum bum....


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 16, 2011)

I love these little torts with rolls on their bums! so cute!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 16, 2011)

ascott said:


> Ok so we are a group of weirdos LOL....because someone says show us your best tortoise bytes and well, we actually have pics...LOL.....I love it! Here is one of our CDT....lazy butt Haus



LMBO, I guess we are pretty strange as a group, 
I started this nonsense so I guess it's partly my fault, however you all complied, so hahaha


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 16, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Post your favorite Tort butt
> I am partial to Boulders



Since I accidently deleted Boulders Butt, here it is again 




Watermelon said:


> Phoebe's bum bum....
> 
> Such a cute bum, lol!







wrmitchell22 said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> > Post your favorite Tort butt
> ...


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 16, 2011)

[/img] A PANCAKE BUTT!


----------

